# Possible DNS issues for tivocommunity.com?



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I'm noting that I'm occasionally having trouble resolving www.tivocommunity.com. I've tracked it down to one of your domain's name servers, dns1.name-services.com. It either gives a "connection timed out; no servers could be reached" from nslookup, or otherwise gives something like this:

```
> server 98.124.192.1
Default server: 98.124.192.1
Address: 98.124.192.1#53
> set type=a
> tivocommunity.com.
;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
> www.tivocommunity.com.
Server:		98.124.192.1
Address:	98.124.192.1#53

------------
    QUESTIONS:
	www.tivocommunity.com, type = A, class = IN
    ANSWERS:
    AUTHORITY RECORDS:
    ->  www.tivocommunity.com
	nameserver = ONWhPXbfMUWo.tivocommunity.com.
	ttl = 0
    ADDITIONAL RECORDS:
------------
Non-authoritative answer:
*** Can't find www.tivocommunity.com.: No answer
```
I suspect that this NS record may be bogus as well since I cannot resolve it.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'll let them know to take a look.

Thanks


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Marc - we'll check this out.


----------

